# Consulta sobre Megáfonos



## BUSHELL (Jun 4, 2012)

Saludos:

Busco un dispositivo para amplificar una grabación  (una voz y una sirena grabadas) a alto volumen. Buscando mucho, llegué a concluir que lo mejor es un megáfono.

Supongo que internamente, debe llevar un altavoz exponencial y un circuito amplificador. El secreto quizá esté en la construcción acústica, su forma, en fin. Si lo diseñaron así, es por que es la mejor configuración, probada.

Encontré solo este video, que no es lo que busco: (Por lo menos ví algo por dentro un bicho de esos):






Quise hacer uno, pero no encontré casi nada de info en internet. Así que desistí, sobre todo porque es más práctico comprar uno hecho, que además tiene un montón de funciones.

Así que encontré éste del link:    (Megaphone With USB en Sangoogle, por si desaparece el link):

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...MP58U_Professional_Piezo_Dynamic_50_Watt.html

¿Podrían ayudarme a entender si la entrada USB que describen allí, es simplemente para conectar una memoria usb (pendrive) con la grabación? 
O sea, ese megáfono es también lector/reproductor de memorias usb?

Gracias, apreciado foro.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2012)

hola, mira justo a mi me interesaba algo similar.

en tu caso saber que es cada entrada eso solo lo sabes con la hoja de datos de el producto.
luego .amplificar.........calculo que con buscar amplis que aca en el foro esten recomendados alcanza.

yo de audio nunca toque, pero calculo que en general no hace falta mas que (aca estoy consultando a quienes llen y saben) 

veo un ampli. confiable >>> lo armo.
le meto en la entrada una señal de audio , casi de cualquier cosa, pero que sea pequeña.

si es muy debil >>> busco "pre" 
si es muy fuerte la bajo o la atenuo .

no se si estoy siendo asquerosamente sencillo o si asi es .


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 5, 2012)

Yo desistí de armarlo yo mismo, pensaba lo mismo que vos. (Lo del pre+ampli+altavoz exponencial...etc)

Lo complicado,para mí, es hacer el subcircuito que repita el mensaje, una y otra vez, una y otra vez, durante unos 30 segundos.

Cuando ví ese del link, pensé: "Ya está hecho y además por menos de 50 dólares!!" con puerto USB y todo.

Si ese puerto USB es un lector de Pendrives, estoy del otro lado!!

Vos entendés lo mismo que yo? Ese es un puerto USB lector? Y Además lo amplifica?

O sea: Agarro una pendrive. Lo meto en mi viejo Pc. Grabo un mensaje con una voz sexy, le mezclo una sirena de esas que usaban en la II Guerra, o de alerta de contaminacion nuclear...o en fin, el mensaje que sea y lo que se me ocurra. 
Luego lo meto en el puerto USB del Megáfono en cuestión, y éste lo amplifica una y otra vez una y otra vez? 

Otra opción es hacer un megafono DIY, además con la función de grabar un mensaje en un ic apropiado para esto...grr... todo un lió, sobre todo porque esos ics son bastante escasos y hay que pedirlos especialmente.

Al menos eso es lo que yo creo.

Gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2012)

hola, no me anda el sonido de mi pc, por eso no escucho el video.

pero yo tambien queria hacer algo para que , mediante una orden digital se active un mensaje, algo economico.

el tema es eso de que repita el mensaje.
un pen drive para prenderlo solo y llegar a el mensaje tenes que apretar una secuencia de botones.

el puerto usb calculo sera para bajar el mensaje o la info , el tema es que ncesitas un equipo que reciba ordenes digitales para activar tal o cual mensaje o repetir el mismo.....
yo busque alguna vez y no encontre.
algo hecho, comercial.



BUSHELL dijo:


> Otra opción es hacer un megafono DIY, además con la función de grabar un mensaje en un ic apropiado para esto...grr... todo un lió, sobre todo porque esos ics son bastante escasos y hay que pedirlos especialmente.
> 
> Al menos eso es lo que yo creo.
> 
> Gracias.



y no suelen ser de mucha memoria y ahora con lo de la importacion cerrada y ........

el pen drive suena lindo, pero el tema son los comandos.....


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 5, 2012)

Me iluminaste. Busqué el datasheet de éste megáfono y traduje algo (no me voy bien con el inglés, pero algo entendí). Lo adjunto por si a alguien más le sirve.

_Conecte el disco USB, accione el interruptor situado en el lado izquierdo del micrófono a la parte superior. Ahora el disco USB está conectado. *Y el megáfono reproducirá la primera pieza de la música automáticamente*, y usted puede elegir la que gusta y ajustar el volumen (Ver dibujo) . Cuando usted deja de usar el disco usb, por favor, cambie el botón de bloqueo a la parte inferior, y luego desconéctelo. Aviso: 1.Puede puede reproducir la música en el disco y hablar al mismo tiempo, no afectará a la otra. 2. Si usted no quiere hablar al escuchar la música, por favor apague el control de volumen, por lo que puede disminuir el ruido y ahorrar la batería. 3. Por favor, no toque el disco USB, mientras que el indicador luminoso parpadea. 4.El capacidad del disco de U no es más que 6GB.  Y sólo puede identificar a formato MP3. _

Entonces, si el bicho reproduce el primer mp3 que encuentra, pues entonces grabo mis 30 segundos de primero. Repitiendo todo, hasta 30 segundos. Así me evito el tema de accionar una secuencia de botones.

A ver: Destripo todo y dejo todo listo, (así tenga que eliminar comanditos de corredera, o pulsadores cortocircuitados, etc). Mediante mi "orden digital", se activa un relé que alimenta el megáfono con 12 voltios. Esto, debe hacer que todo se energice y funcione ya que lo tengo preparado (sin intervención humana pulsando botones) y listo, invento funcionando!!! 

La idea es que se reproduzca el mensaje automáticamente, a gran distancia (una milla prometen éstos).

Si quiero más distancia, cambio el ic que trae, por éste, del foro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...eamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/#post60815.

Creo que la tengo clara.

Voy a comprarlo. Afortunadamente, nosotros ya tenemos Libre Comercio con USA.

Ojalá me salga la cosa.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 5, 2012)

Hola.

Me parece entender que deseas reproducir audio desde una memoria USB.
Haz intentado usar un reproductor de mp3, estos reproductores tiene una memoria ya integrada en ellos. Por lo tanto, sólo grabas el el audio en la memoria del mp3. El sonido lo extraes del audífono del mp3 y lo conectas al sistema amplificador de audio.

También hay amplificadores que reproducen el audio de las memorias USB.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mmm.. Me suena a que quieres como una "alarma".

Puede servirte éste integrado; *ISD14B20A*, es un integrado que te permite grabar uno o varios mensajes, y reproducirlos de diferentes maneras; Una vez, infinita, secuencial, etc... Tienes hasta 30 segundos totales, y algunos bancos de memorias que puedes usar todos de una y reproducir un solo sonido, o puedes usar varios con diferentes sonidos. Lo mejor es que no necesitas micros, solo con pulsadores o algún pulso puedes reproducir.

Saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 6, 2012)

Correctísisisimo, Dj T3 y elaficionado.


Es para dar un aviso mediante una alarma. Y, por la necesidad específica, queremos que no se confunda con las ya trilladas y conocidas alarmas de autos (que por cierto ya nadie atiende), he pensado en algo "distinto". Y que suene lejos. Y que sea lo más barato posible.

Que suene lejos, pensé en un megáfono (el mensaje será hablado y mezclado con algun sonido no común de alerta).  Si aún se usan los megáfonos, para las frecuencias cercanas a la voz humana, debe ser porque no hay nada mejor, por lo menos a precio módico.

Y el mensaje se debe repetir o prolongar, no más allá de 30 segundos.

No conocía el integrado que me dices, solo conocía el ya desaparecido ISD1016 mencionado acá:
http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/grabador/grabador.htm

Te pregunto: En él, ¿se puede grabar un mensaje creado, editado y bajado de la PC?
Cuál es su precio en Argentina? Se consigue fácil?

Veo en el datasheet que me adjuntaste, que se puede conectar directamente a un altavoz. Pero quizá se pueda hacer "algo" para conectarlo a un amplificador más potente, para mejorar el alcance.

También me llama la atención la solución con reproductores de mp3. Con ellos, el mensaje puede ser notablemente más largo, aunque yo no lo necesite por ahora. Se conecta a un amplificador por su salida de auricular como dices, elaficionado, y listo. Lo que me parece un poco complicado es mantener su pila cargada.

Relacionado con ésta alternativa, vean esto:
http://electronics-diy.com/product_details.php?pid=682&name=Micro SD MP3 Player

Gracias por la orientación.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2012)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Te pregunto: En él, ¿se puede grabar un mensaje creado, editado y bajado de la PC?
> Cuál es su precio en Argentina? Se consigue fácil?
> 
> Veo en el datasheet que me adjuntaste, que se puede conectar directamente a un altavoz. Pero quizá se pueda hacer "algo" para conectarlo a un amplificador más potente, para mejorar el alcance.


Bushell: Si te fijás al final del mismo datsheet, vas a ver que el único "encapsulado" en el que está disponible es en la propia pastilla de silicio (die), así que es para usarlo como esos circuitos de juguetes que vienen con "una mancha negra" cubriendo el integrado.

En verdad, no creo que esté disponible comercialmente, no al menos en pocas unidades, a no ser que haya algún datasheet mas actual en el que informe de algun encapsulado mas "convencional"...

Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow.. Tenés razón EZ, no me había dado cuenta.

Igualmente, hay integrados similares.

Para programarlo(grabar el audio), se puede usar una PC con conexión Paralelo. Tengo un programa que se utiliza para eso, lo que hace es poner el integrado a grabar, y a través del audio de la PC, graba el mensaje en el CI, desde la PC.

Me fijo si encuentro toda la info y el software que te menciono...

Éstos integrados se usan en robótica.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 7, 2012)

Gracias Ezevalla, por hacernos caer en la cuenta de ese detalle.



DJ T3 dijo:


> ....Para programarlo(grabar el audio), se puede usar una PC con conexión Paralelo. Tengo un programa que se utiliza para eso, lo que hace es poner el integrado a grabar, y a través del audio de la PC, graba el mensaje en el CI, desde la PC.
> 
> Me fijo si encuentro toda la info y el software que te menciono...
> 
> ...


 
Te agradecería la información. Pensé que había que usar el microfono del ic, con los consabidos ruidos de fondo y cosas de esas. Como tu dices, me imagino que la grabación queda "limpita"..limpiecita, digo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ya que el audio lo tomas desde la salida de audio del PC, creo tendría que tener un sonido mas que claro(nunca monté uno). Obvio, las capacidades de muestreo de éstos CI, no son muy buenas para reproducir música, por ejemplo, pero como lo vas a emplear para reproducir sonidos del rango de frecuencias medias, no es problema.

Dame un tiempo hasta que lo encuentre, porque tengo mucha info en la PC que tiene mi sobrinito, y algunos también en DVD, osea, mucha info.

Apenas tenga algo, lo comento.

Disculpa la demora, y saludos...

PD: Te dejo éste datasheet de la misma empresa, pero en pastilla PDIP de 28 pines a consideración (de 60 a 120 segundos de grabación).


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 8, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Bushell: Si te fijás al final del mismo datsheet, vas a ver que el único "encapsulado" en el que está disponible es en la propia pastilla de silicio (die), así que es para usarlo como esos circuitos de juguetes que vienen con "una mancha negra" cubriendo el integrado.



El ISD1420 es el que tiene encapsulado normal, sin letras.. (además, en *éste tema* lo menciona).. 



Encontré lo mismo que tengo, no es la página de donde la saque, pero está lo que les comentaba.

Enlace a la página.

Si encuentro el software, lo subo...

Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hola gente, les traigo el software que les prometí, es el QV300s.

Para que funcione, tienen que poner compatibilidad para Win98, sino, no funca.

En la ayuda está el esquema, si lo entienden, pueden saber cómo conectar los ISD, sino, miren la página que puse anteriormente, y si no entienden, me avisan...

Saludos

PD: Nunca lo probé..


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 19, 2012)

Te agradezco mucho el aporte. Vale la pena probarlo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 19, 2012)

De nada... 

Avisa si lo armas, y cómo te fue. Yo no pude (ni puedo), probarlo por cuestiones económicas.... 


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2012)

No lo había visto , había tratado con Fernandob algo muy similar.

Te desarmé una sirena que hace lo que vos querés , suena alarma , dice mensaje y repite.

Tira unos 30 Watts , es un puente con dos TDA2003 , el diagrama del datasheet pero con otros valores.

Saludos !


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 29, 2012)

Gracias por tomarte el trabajo de desarmar tu megáfono y todo lo que hiciste.
De verdad, qué bueno eres.

Ahora que estamos, me pregunto si uno puede hacer uno de esos, reusando partes de un megáfono averiado, que quizá lo consiga. O sea, el amplificador puedo hacerlo bien potente, el driver me imagino que es de esos que se usan en los bafles (medios/agudos) y la parte de la acústica, me imagino que si toooodos los megáfono tienen esa forma peculiar, es porque así debe ser. Por eso hablaba de reusar un megáfono dañado y reacondicionarlo.

Hummm ahora que lo pienso, el bendito integrado es el meollo del asunto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2012)

De nada che , las cosas que hago , las hago con gusto 

Una sirena de alarma (que es la que te mostré ) de 20 W aqui vale 8 dolares y la de 30 W unos 15 dólares.

Las convencionales tienen un integrado dedicado que hace los 6 tonos cambiantes , habría que cambiarles eso.

Fijate si no conseguis unos juguetes chinos que repetian todo como loritos , u otros que servian para dejarle mensajes a la esposa  , inclusive había unos llaveros que grababan palabras

Saludos !


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 30, 2012)

2M, ¿cuál es ese integrado?. No lo encuentro...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2012)

Despues me fijo porque utilizan diferentes modelos-fabricantes . . .  pero que son todos iguales


----------



## HUKE02 (Feb 5, 2015)

Buen dia para toda la comunidad.... En esta oportunidad me encuentro reparando un megafono marca American Sound Modelo MP-508 de 30W 12Vol... el cual por descuido, le dejaron las beterias por un largo tiempo (un año) y estas derramaron el acido por la circuiteria dañando un CI TA72240AP (toshiba) y un capacitor de 470uf por 16VOL revisando la bocina me percate de que los cables que salen de la bobina estaban quemados producto de un corto...

Ahora bien... Cambie el CI quemado por un KA2211 y el capacitor de 470uf por 16vol... En cuanto a la bobina de la bocina, me dio por medir cada extremo del enbobinado donde se encontraba soldado con un pequeño cable que sacaba la conexion hacia fuera y me dio 4ohm si no me falla la memoria... Desolde dichos estremos y coloque un nuevo cable y arme nuevamente la bocina y el megafono funciona pero con un TIC TIC TIC como ruido cada vez que intento hablar o hacer que suene la sirena... Como no tengo experiencia en este campo no se si esta bocina esta mala por haber tenido un corto en los estremos del embobinado... pero como me midio una resistencia presumo que debe estar en buen estado... Quisiera hacer una prueba con otra bocina pero la que tengo a la mano es una muy pequeña de 8ohm y 0.5w me imagino que esta se debe quemar al hacer la prueba pero no quiero correr riesgos y que me queme el CI... Ojo lo que quiero hacer es una prueba para descartar que la bocina esta evidentemente mala o quemada.

Disculpen si he dado muchas vueltas para explicarme..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2015)

No encuentro el primer integrado como para comparar datasheets.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 9, 2015)

Tienes roto algun cable, tiene varios y tienes que revisarlos. Y puedes provar con tu otro parlante pequeño pero adiciona una resistencia de 8 o 10 ohmion a 5W.


----------



## HUKE02 (Feb 9, 2015)

Anexo el datasheet del CI que tenia el megafono... Lo que he percibido es que cuando persiono el boton del microfono y este capta una señal (cuando hablo  o le doy un pequeño golpecito) este comienza a emitir un TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC de deja de emitirse hasta que suelto el boton del micro... he revisado el cabledo con detenimiento y no se encuentra ni fracturado y con soldaduras rotas... Lo unico que no he replazado es la bocina del megafono... Pues como dije, cuando lo revice este tenia el filamento que sale del embobinado cortado y yo le he sustituido dicho empalme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2015)

Si la plaqueta estuvo chorreada de ácido , yo la lavaría con agua caliente y a secar.

Cambiale todos los electrolíticos que es medio viejo ese cachivache  !


----------



## HUKE02 (Feb 9, 2015)

Adelanto lo siguiente:  Revisando con una lupa el circuito del Microfono he podido encontar un diodo zener sospechoso... lo he sacado del circuito y procedi a medirlo... y èste se encuentra abierto, en la carcasa lo indentifica como C3V0 y en otra linea dice 5T... voy a reemplazarlo y le comentare.


----------



## HUKE02 (Feb 10, 2015)

He realizado el cambio del zener y resolde cada una de las conexiones que salen de la tarjeta electronica y el TIC TIC TIC se continuaba escuchando una vez que hablo por el microfono puesto que la utima prueba por hacer es con el ALTAVOZ lo he sustituido por uno mas pequeño con una resitencia para evitar dañarlo durante la prueba... en la prueba funciona perfectamente el Megafono por lo que buscare cambiar el ALTAVOZ que es lo que esta Dañado aparentemente, producto de un corto en el embobinado de la bocina...

Como siempre le agradezco a toda la comunidad por aportar los comentarios ofrecidos en mi caso... Cuando le cambie el Altavoz le comentare como quedo... Nuevamente muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## HUKE02 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ya para finalizar el tema, les comentare que he comprado la bocina para el megáfono y una vez instalada lo probé y funciona a la perfección. Nuevamente gracias a todos por los comentarios ofrecidos.


----------

